# Forum > News > OC News >  OwnedCore Report #95 - China and WC3 >Sponsored by BlazingBoost<

## Kenneth

I guess I should be watching South Park for news these days because once they put out an episode criticizing China we got tons of Chinese vs America drama! Also some great pics of WC3 reforged and clips of the week in this weeks Report. 




*This OwnedCore Report is Sponsored by BlazingBoost*



BlazingBoost has been leading the WoW boosting market for ages. Founded in 2012, we have seen it all and always worked with the best. WoW Classic is a new great opportunity we are very excited about, and we are looking for more boosters to join our ranks. 

You can expect: 

- Constant workflow from the biggest WoW provider. There is work for EVERYONE for many months to come.

- Respect for your work as a booster and professionalism.

- Be serious, prove yourself and you will be invited to be part of our internal support and management team. Some of our top managers started as Leveling boosters.

- Payments can be sent the same day of your service's completion.

*APPLY HERE*  



*Gaming News from Around the Globe*

*China vs Blizzard vs The People*


I am sure many of you have seen the news with Hong Kong vs Blizzard. I am going to be giving a full summary of it for those who have not. Weâ€™ll go over how it all started, what Blizzardâ€™s reaction was, and what came after. So for those of you who donâ€™t know Blizzard recently banned a Hearthstone professional who goes by the name of Blitzchung. This came after an interview during the recent Grandmaster Season 2. The video can be seen below. 
http://<a href="https://www.youtube.... - YouTube</a>

After this interview both Blitzchung and the casters on the left were banned from Hearthstone and Blitzchungâ€™s prize money was taken away. Apparently the casters kind of provoked it after seeing the gas mask but regardless it caused major outrage by fans across the world. â€œLiberate Hong Kong, revolution of our ageâ€ were the words of Blitzchung in that interview. Some pics and videos below of both the ban and what came after. 

The Ban Statement

Protests during Collegiate Hearthstone Championship
http://<a href="https://www.youtube.... - YouTube</a>
Even Twitch Chat got in on it 

Long story short Blizzard 3 days later make a statement. Regarding Last Weekend’s Hearthstone Grandmasters Tournament — All News — Blizzard News
The short version is this. 

1)	They reduced the ban to 6 months for all involved
2)	The prize money was given to Blitzchung
3)	Blizzard swears this was not because they were bending over for China
4)	Moving forward they don't want political stuff involved in their eSports.

For most this statement was too little and too late. 
Ironically many other companies have been having interesting relations with China as well. Riot Games warned their casters to stay away from sensitive topics right after the Blizzard fiasco. The NBA Houston Rockets owner voiced his support for Hong Kong and the NBA actually backed him up which was a nice twist. But this seems to be the beginning and not the end for backlash against companies bending the knee for China and their billion person market.






*WC3 Reforged*

Warcraft 3 Reforged got a ton of stuff previewed recently which tells me that we might actually get that late 2019 release we were promised last Blizzcon. Dare I say it will be fully release and announced at Blizzcon itself. 

Let's take a look at some of this dope rework. 

Portraits will be given from the campaign, the collectors edition, and ladder it seems for now. Hereâ€™s the Human and Random ladder icons. 




Here's some unit and hero models







All in all this is looking really great. 

Want to see more? I got the sources right here
https://www.wowhead.com/news=295634/...nd-hero-models
https://www.wowhead.com/news=295633/...an-unit-models
https://www.wowhead.com/news=295627/...t-iii-reforged
https://www.wowhead.com/news=295626/...mpaign-screens
https://www.wowhead.com/news=295639/...jaina-and-more
https://www.wowhead.com/news=295640/...exxar-and-more


*Clips of the Week*

*Clearly this guy does not like furries*

*Something in the background seems off*

*The door knock prank in full effect.* 

*When you force Asmongold to rename*

*IDK what this is but i laughed*

----------


## Nyarly

Warcraft III Reforged Models

----------


## Kenneth

> Warcraft III Reforged Models


oh snap! thats awesome ty for sharing

----------


## seekaid

Seekaid is the platform that allows you to support a cause of your choice from the NGOs that have been evaluated for transparency and credibility. Seek Aid is the World’s largest and trustworthy giving platform for donors

----------


## Casinosvslot

**”*µ*¿***·*¸Ñ‚Ñ‹ *¸ *²Ñ‹*¿***°Ñ‚Ñ‹ *² Slot-V* 

*”*µ*¿***·*¸Ñ‚Ñ‹ *¸ *²Ñ‹*¿***°Ñ‚Ñ‹ *² *º*°*·*¸*½** Slot V *¿*****½**ÑÑ‚ÑŒÑŽ *±*µ*·***¿*°Ñ*½Ñ‹. *”*°*½*½*°Ñ *¸*³Ñ€***²*°Ñ *¿***°Ñ‚Ñ„**Ñ€*¼*° *¸Ñ*¿****ÑŒ*·Ñƒ*µÑ‚ Ñ*°*¼Ñ‹*µ *¿*µÑ€*µ*´***²Ñ‹*µ *¼*µÑ‚***´Ñ‹ *¿** *·*°Ñ‰*¸Ñ‚*µ *¸ Ñˆ*¸Ñ„Ñ€***²*°*½*¸ÑŽ *´*°*½*½Ñ‹Ñ… *¸*³Ñ€***º*°. *Ÿ**ÑÑ‚***¼Ñƒ *¿***¿*****½ÑÑ **Ñ*½***²*½***¹ ÑÑ‡*µÑ‚ ***½***°*¹*½-*º*°*·*¸*½**, *¼***¶*½** *±Ñ‹Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ*¿***º***¹*½Ñ‹*¼ *¸ Ñƒ*²*µÑ€*µ*½*½Ñ‹*¼ *² Ñ*²***¸Ñ… *´*µ*½ÑŒ*³*°Ñ…. 
*Ÿ***¿*****½*µ*½*¸*µ **Ñ*½***²*½***³** *±*°***°*½Ñ*° 
*”*µ*¿***·*¸Ñ‚Ñ‹ *² *º*°*·*¸*½** Slot V 

*Ÿ***¿*****½*¸Ñ‚ÑŒ *¸*³Ñ€***²***¹ ÑÑ‡*µÑ‚ *´**Ñ Ñ***²*µÑ€Ñˆ*µ*½*¸Ñ ÑÑ‚*°*²***º *² *¡****Ñ‚ *’, *½*µ Ñ**ÑÑ‚*°*²*¸Ñ‚ *º*°*º***³**-***¸*±** Ñ‚Ñ€Ñƒ*´*°. *”**Ñ ÑÑ‚***³** *½Ñƒ*¶*½** *¿*µÑ€*µ*¹Ñ‚*¸ *² Ñ€*°*·*´*µ** â€œ***°ÑÑ*°â€ *¸ *²Ñ‹*±Ñ€*°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñƒ*´***±*½Ñ‹*¹ *´**Ñ *²*°Ñ *º**Ñˆ*µ***µ*º. *”*°*½*½Ñ‹*µ *¿***°Ñ‚*µ*¶*½Ñ‹*µ *¼*µÑ‚***´Ñ‹ *¿Ñ€*µ*´ÑÑ‚*°*²***µ*½Ñ‹ *²Ñ‹Ñˆ*µ. *˜Ñ… Ñ*¿*¸Ñ***º, ÑÑ‡*¸Ñ‚*°*µÑ‚ÑÑ ***´*½*¸*¼ *¸*· *¿***¿Ñƒ**ÑÑ€*½Ñ‹Ñ…, *´**Ñ Ñ***²*µÑ€Ñˆ*µ*½*¸Ñ *±*°*½*º***²Ñ*º*¸Ñ… ***¿*µÑ€*°Ñ†*¸*¹ *² Ñ***²Ñ€*µ*¼*µ*½*½***¼ *¼*¸Ñ€*µ. *¢*°*º*¶*µ *²*°*¶*½** **Ñ‚*¼*µÑ‚*¸Ñ‚ÑŒ, Ñ‡Ñ‚** *¼*¸*½*¸*¼*°**ÑŒ*½Ñ‹*¹ *´*µ*¿***·*¸Ñ‚ *´**Ñ *½*°Ñ‡*°***° *¸*³Ñ€Ñ‹ Ñ€*°*²*µ*½ 500 Ñ€Ñƒ*±***µ*¹. 
*’Ñ‹*¿***°Ñ‚Ñ‹ *² *º*°*·*¸*½** Slot V 
*’Ñ‹*¿***°Ñ‚Ñ‹ *²Ñ‹*¸*³Ñ€Ñ‹Ñˆ*µ*¹ *² *º*°*·*¸*½** Slot V 

*žÑ„**Ñ€*¼*¸Ñ‚ÑŒ *·*°Ñ*²*ºÑƒ *½*° *²Ñ‹*¿***°Ñ‚Ñƒ *¸*· Slot V , *´***²****ÑŒ*½** *¿Ñ€**ÑÑ‚**, *º*°*º *¸ Ñ***²*µÑ€Ñˆ*¸Ñ‚ÑŒ *´*µ*¿***·*¸Ñ‚. *’**-*¿*µÑ€*²Ñ‹Ñ…, *²*°*¼ *½*µ***±Ñ…***´*¸*¼** *¿*****½**ÑÑ‚ÑŒÑŽ *²*µÑ€*¸Ñ„*¸Ñ†*¸Ñ€***²*°Ñ‚ÑŒ *²Ñ*µ *½*µ***±Ñ…***´*¸*¼Ñ‹*µ *´***ºÑƒ*¼*µ*½Ñ‚Ñ‹ Ñ***³***°Ñ*½** ÑƒÑ*****²*¸Ñ*¼ *º*°*·*¸*½**. *’**- *²Ñ‚**Ñ€Ñ‹Ñ…, Ñƒ *²*°Ñ *½*µ *´*****¶*½** *±Ñ‹Ñ‚ÑŒ *¼Ñƒ**ÑŒÑ‚*¸*°*º*º*°Ñƒ*½Ñ‚***² *¸ *¿Ñ€**Ñ‡*¸Ñ… *·*°*¿Ñ€*µÑ‰*µ*½*½Ñ‹Ñ… *¿Ñ€*°*²*¸***°*¼*¸ *´*µ*¹ÑÑ‚*²*¸*¹. **µÑ***¼*½*µ*½*½**, *µÑ***¸ *²*°Ñˆ *²Ñ‹*¸*³Ñ€Ñ‹Ñˆ Ñ‡*µÑÑ‚*µ*½, Ñ‚** *²Ñ‹ *²*¿Ñ€*°*²*µ *·*°*¿Ñ€**Ñ*¸Ñ‚ÑŒ *µ*³** *½*° *²Ñ‹*²***´ Ñ***µ*´ÑƒÑŽÑ‰*¸*¼*¸ Ñ*¿**Ñ***±*°*¼*¸: 

*‘*°*½*º***²Ñ*º*¸*µ *º*°Ñ€Ñ‚Ñ‹ (Visa, Mastercard, Maestro) 
Qiwi ****Ñˆ*µ***µ*º 
*¯*½*´*µ*ºÑ *”*µ*½ÑŒ*³*¸ 
Skrill 
Neteller 
WebMoney 
EcoPayz 
**Ñ€*¸*¿Ñ‚***²*°**ÑŽÑ‚*° 

***µ*³*¸ÑÑ‚Ñ€*¸Ñ€Ñƒ*¹Ñ‚*µÑÑŒ *¡****Ñ‚*’ *¿** **ÑŽ*±***¹ *¸*· ÑÑÑ‹*****º - Ñ€*°*±**Ñ‡*¸*µ *·*µÑ€*º*°***° 24\7: 
v-slot.ru
http://forum.adctole.com/index.php?a...ofile;u=300450
Profile of Vslot

slot v **Ñ‚*·Ñ‹*²Ñ‹ *¸*³Ñ€***²Ñ‹*µ *°*²Ñ‚***¼*°Ñ‚Ñ‹ Ñ****Ñ‚ *² **Ñ„*¸Ñ†*¸*°**ÑŒ*½Ñ‹*¹ Ñ*°*¹Ñ‚ slot v *º*°*·*¸*½** ***½***°*¹*½ **Ñ„*¸Ñ†*¸*°**ÑŒ*½Ñ‹*¹ Ñ*°*¹Ñ‚ ad37edf

----------

